# Greek breathings in Vista



## jambo (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get the rough and smooth breathings that go above a Greek vowel at the beginning of a word. The best I have found are the single opening and closing quotes but they can only go before the vowel instead of above it. (This is in Microsoft Word 07)


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 31, 2008)

Which Greek font are you using?


----------



## Davidius (Mar 31, 2008)

I use Type Greek.com. It includes an alphabet key: Type Greek.com » Alphabet Key


----------



## jambo (Mar 31, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Which Greek font are you using?



Just the symbol font that comes with Word


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 31, 2008)

That font is extremely limited in what it can do. It will not do breathings at all, nor accents. I strongly suggest downloading a Greek font that is a unicode font. BibleWorks comes with a great Greek font. Palatino Linotype is also a great font, especially for the internet, since most browsers can read it.


----------

